# Funniest auto corrects



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

http://m.9gag.com/gag/6127426


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Some of them are BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I know, I was in stitches :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

'Wawa skittletits'

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: still laughing!!


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)

laughs out loud. !!


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol


----------



## CATELUS (Oct 1, 2013)

inb4 butthurt potatoes/10


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

:lol: 
full on tears of laughter...

choked on a goat and pi$$ed in my coffee... lmao..


----------



## TT-CHOHAN (Oct 19, 2013)

Getting weird looks in the office, and asking why i cant breathe... tears are blurring my vision.. damn you!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That is funny. I once wrote "second thoughts" and it came out as "sexing thighs" - not as good but my phone's working on it :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Loved the AutoCorrects :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

